# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Пропадает звук в микрофоне

## andriy09

Вот какая у меня проблема пропадает звук  микрофоне в ТС и в скайпе... если например я с вами говорю вТС  или скайп потом вышел с программы и когда опять захожу то у  меня микрофон не работает тогда мне надо заходить в "звуки и аудио  устройства"  и там выбирать "речь - проверка микрофона" после этого микрофон  работает но каждый раз это делать уже бесит. 
После чего это  случилось после того как я отключил микрофон и подключил к другому компу  потом опять подключил к своему и вот теперь такая фигня. 
Что делать?
Сори если я тему создал не в том разделе где нужно было просто переместите ее и все.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## andriy09

ап

----------


## andriy09

ну кто знает в чем дело???

----------


## barmaleus

а в аудиоустройствах случайно не два микрофона?

----------


## andriy09

нет

----------


## Salavat90

А какой у вас микрофон, проводной? Куда вы подключаете микрофон? сколько у вас входов для микрофона, имею ввиду что может быть вход на мат.плате в задней части компа, а также вывод на переднюю панель, какая звуковая карта? встроенная или pci?

----------


## andriy09

Я понял в чем проблема когда я захочу в скайп например то у меня сбиваются настройка микрофона мне надо заходить в настройку микрофона и там ставить птичку на микрофон как сделать так что бы птичка там всегда стояла на микрофоне?

----------


## andriy09

ап

----------

